# The next generation



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/florida-teacher-says-fired-refusing-give-students-partial-credit-assignment-didnt-turn-215918726.html

Same as giving everybody a trophy. Read through some of the comments and a couple things stand out. Someplace you can turn nothing in and show up a certain number of times and receive 60%. WTH. The other was to not use red ink in grading papers. This may need moved to the boiler room. This is bull#$%^


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I read the news on Yahoo my home page . I live nearby the capital of our state stuff up by the capital makes big news on occasion and it seems things get tweaked a lot on the yahoo news. I still agree with IH 1586


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

endrow said:


> I read the news on Yahoo my home page . I live nearby the capital of our state stuff up by the capital makes big news on occasion and it seems things get tweaked a lot on the yahoo news. I still agree with IH 1586


My daughter was in Harrisburg Monday to receive a citation for winning the state championship in women's high school lacrosse. We are so proud of her. 
However, while these athletic, lovely young ladies were there to be recognized for their clean hard work, they walked in on a large gang of protestors there shouting and carrying signs for legalizing marijuana.
I'm so tired of all of it. I see this kind of crap and I simply cannot believe this is what people want for our country and our future.
Plain and simple. Liberals will destroy our country. Period. What you have to remember is they aren't really "liberals", they're communists. 
Please, do not vote democrat this November. You are voting for socialism which will shortly thereafter become communism. Read Lenin. He openly wrote that once socialism starts, it usually turns into communism. 
Republicans and Capitalism is not perfect, but we need law & order, borders and one language, and most of all FREEDOM or this country will suffer a horrible and bloody death. We're already underway. We can stop it, but we have to understand what's at stake for us and our children if we don't. 
If you're young and voting democrat, give us older more experienced folks a benefit of the doubt. We have seen the promises of liberalism/communism fail over and over again. Usually ends in people starving, bloody revolution and destruction. Trust our judgement. Understand you will have children one day, too and want them to be protected.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

endrow said:


> I read the news on Yahoo my home page . I live nearby the capital of our state stuff up by the capital makes big news on occasion and it seems things get tweaked a lot on the yahoo news. I still agree with IH 1586


Judging by some of the links on there, I'd say just change the home page and be done with it......


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

It even happens at the college level. Several years ago when I was teaching the construction trade at the local community college I was told I could not fail a student for missing the hands on part of the course. It was a customized training course, and the Woman that was running this program would go out and find grants for training students. I am pretty sure it looked better for her numbers if all students passed. It is numbers thing; that is all they care about. They don't care if the students learn anything; by doing this we are setting up our kids to fail.


----------

